# REC, TNT: Tomato Rubbed Ciabatta Bread



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

I got this recipe from Giada on Everyday Italian. It looked so interesting so I had to give it a shot. It was so delicious (and easy). I will be making this a lot more in the future.

1 loaf ciabatta bread
1 clove garlic
1 tomato
Good EVOO

Slice the bread lengthwise and then into pieces about 1 or two inches long (think garlic bread size). Giada used a grill pan to grill the bread, but I just put it under the broiler. Get them nice and golden brown. Once they are toasted, drizzle with the olive oil and then quickly (while they are still hot) rub the garlic clove on each piece. Make sure to use some pressure the the garlic really gets in there. Once you have done that, do the same thing with the tomato.

Yes you actually rub the tomato on the bread instead of slicing it up and topping the bread with it. Sounds a little strange, but boy was it amazingly good. I was a pig and ate almost the whole loaf by myself. Luckily my wife has two or three pieces so her breath was as bad as mine


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 17, 2005)

I too have made this GB after seeing her make it.  I love it with fresh garden tomatoes.  The bread she used isn't available at my stores bakery so I use Italian Bread.  I want to try it with a Sour Dough with Sun Dried Tomatoes baked in the bread.  Its available in a nearby town but I always forget.


----------



## amber (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, that sounds so good.  I'll have to try this.  Thanks.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

Sizz I bet it would be great with sourdough!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 17, 2005)

An interesting version of bruschetta!!  Sounds really good we gotta try that... probably some fresh basil leaves on top will be great, too!!


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

Using fresh (uncooked) ingredients (i.e. garlic, tomatoes)always makes a dish jump out of the plate, for me. Re the garlic - rubbing a garlic clove in bowls for cooked pasta etc., captures/enhances all the flavors. Also put me in mind of handling fresh basil leaves, etc., - not to always cut them, but to tear the leaves instead to taste all the goodness of the ingredients. Thank you, GB.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

We've made Giada's recipe and my family really loves it. I used cibatta but think any of the Italian or french breads would serve.. This little lady has some darn good recipes I've used several from her cookbook and each one was great.


kadesma


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2005)

GB, my stomach is officially growling!


----------



## Haggis (Oct 17, 2005)

For interests sake the name of this dish is Pan Con Tomate, believed to have hailed from Catalonia originally.

I think it goes best with softer, crunchier rolls rather than a firmer, denser bread like ciabatta. While rubbing the tomato over the bread squeeze it as well so the juices and seeds come out as well and soak in (this is where the soften roll comes into its own :P).


----------



## bluespanishsky (Oct 17, 2005)

i saw her make this too, and really want to try it. glad to hear it tasted as good as it looked on tv!!  i'll give it a try real soon.


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2005)

i have tried it after seeing her do it and it really is mouth watering.
so good !


----------

